# Found Wht Roller in Chicago



## 2 Wicky (May 29, 2010)

Good afternoon,

A lady contacted me today about a bird she found in Chicago area. Here is the info if someone can assist in finding the owner, club or organization.

Thanks,
Chris

White possibly a roller
Band info: EU PL6 14 B127


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I think that may be a European band but am not sure. Spent a little time looking and not coming up with anywhere to try and trace the band. Guessing the EU stands for European Union and the PL for Poland, but that could be totally out in left field. 

Terry


----------



## 2 Wicky (May 29, 2010)

Thanks Terry


----------

